# Carb cycling plus t3 and clen. Worried about results



## saipion (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey guys, after quite a long bulk i decided to start cutting last week, i was 225 at 6 ft and according to calipers 11-12% bf, id never broken 9% before so i gave a fairly low dose of t3 at 50mcg and clen at 80mcg a go. I also threw in some atd at 40mg a day cos apparently it helps raise free test and dieting lowers test. Im also taking ursolic acid for cortisol and ketotifen at night to upregulate receptors. I decided to carb cycle at 1700 cal for 2 non consecutive no carb days, 2400 cal for 3 low carb days, and 3100 cal for 2 high carb days. Im getting 1.5g of protein per lb per day aswell. I have a manual job, i workout intensely twice a week, I dont do cardio. After the first 5 days i was 215, so i put that down to water. But im still steadily losing about a pound after every day apart from high carb days. Ive not noticed a substantial decreae in muscle, measurements are similar considering im glycogen depleted. Strength is a tiny bit down, now im 210 and the calipers say im about 7% bf but i dont understand why its so rapid. It cant all be fat im losing and i know t3 is muscle eating but i cant see that its eaten much. I dont feel hungry or tired much either, which i would have thought would happen if my muscle was being eaten away. Has anyone had weird results from a cut like this, or maybe did i have like 13 pounds of water on board? Any help is aprreciated.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Are you on ASS or recently coming off?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I would have expected a fairly big water drop but not that much.

Personally I'd come off the T3 and see how things went. At 7% you're going to be looking very good though so don't worry too much


----------



## saipion (Jun 14, 2009)

It was an unassisted bulk (no aas). 7% is good theoretically but im not sure the calipers arent that accurate. Theres still an annoying thin layer of fat on my lower abs that disguises the last 2, more annoying is my brother is about 12% body fat and you can make out his six pack easily despite having more fat in front of them. I think im just cursed and literally need to shred down to nothing to get a visible six pack.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

What is the mirror saying? Has vasularity increased in line with the loss of weight?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

saipion said:


> Hey guys, after quite a long bulk i decided to start cutting last week, i was 225 at 6 ft and according to calipers 11-12% bf, id never broken 9% before so i gave a fairly low dose of t3 at 50mcg and clen at 80mcg a go. I also threw in some atd at 40mg a day cos apparently it helps raise free test and dieting lowers test. Im also taking ursolic acid for cortisol and ketotifen at night to upregulate receptors. I decided to carb cycle at 1700 cal for 2 non consecutive no carb days, 2400 cal for 3 low carb days, and 3100 cal for 2 high carb days. Im getting 1.5g of protein per lb per day aswell. I have a manual job, i workout intensely twice a week, I dont do cardio. After the first 5 days i was 215, so i put that down to water. But im still steadily losing about a pound after every day apart from high carb days. Ive not noticed a substantial decreae in muscle, measurements are similar considering im glycogen depleted. Strength is a tiny bit down, now im 210 and the calipers say im about 7% bf but i dont understand why its so rapid. It cant all be fat im losing and i know t3 is muscle eating but i cant see that its eaten much. I dont feel hungry or tired much either, which i would have thought would happen if my muscle was being eaten away. Has anyone had weird results from a cut like this, or maybe did i have like 13 pounds of water on board? Any help is aprreciated.


Ursolic acid does more than just modulate cortisol (it may not even be particularly effective in that regard); it improves insulin sensitivity and regulates glucose levels (among other things).


----------

